# What was your worst moment doing an assignment as a student?...



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

Remember in high school...10th grade I handed in blank 5 page paper with fake cover letter to make it look like I did it. That same year I didn't do a 10 page paper on a book (the assignment wasn't hard, it was for history and you basically just had to talk about the book for 10 pages, just tough to come up with 10 pages worth). I loved both teachers and not doing the 10 page paper knocked my grade from an A to a D-. 

Then recently in college, I knew I was going to fail a final. It was about the legal system and had to examine certain cases. Well, I walked to the building it was in, only to get so caught up in anxiety that I turned around and walked back, holding back tears. 

I was just thinking what any of you have done throughout your school years...


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't recall anything in HS, but last semester I was doing a short presentation on a topic I was very passionate about. The grade was mostly on a term paper (which I think I did well on) and a small part of it was a presentation in front of the class.

I emailed my file background, but it couldn't open and my professor tried to be helpful by putting together some images for me (It was really sweet of her but they weren't ones I would have picked by far).
I literally hung myself during this presentation. I stammered and lost track of what I was saying, felt like an idiot. When I got back to my desk I wanted to cry.

I've bombed presentations before, but this was especially bad because I cared about doing justice to the topic.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Preparing the wrong side for a debate in AP US history has to top it...


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Last year when I was writing a paper, I was so stressed out crying for days and day's that I knew that I had to drop the class. That was my worst university moment. Ever since then writing any paper has been hell!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

During my senior year in high school, I had to complete a project for my English class where I had to devise a song whose lyrics included the use of metaphors, similes, or some other such grammatical constructs. Then, we had to get up on stage in the auditorium and sing our songs in front of the whole class, plus two other classes from that teacher's other two class periods. You can imagine how much worse it was given the fact that I went completely mute for three years of middle school because I was afraid to use my voice, and the rare times that I actually did speak out of necessity during high school were in a very low monotone.

Miraculously, however, my performance was scheduled to be last, and as it was towards the end of the school semester and was taking longer than expected to go through the performances over the span of a few days, my teacher simply canceled my scheduled performance and gave me an "A". I nearly jumped for joy when my teacher told me that, even in front of the whole class with my SA.


----------



## Carmie (Apr 3, 2009)

The worst thing for me is public speaking, no matter who the audience is. Last month in music class everyone had to print out the lyrics of a song and read them like a poem.
As soon as i went up my face turned soo red. Then i had the biggest anxiety attack of my life. I started trembling and shaking. My eyes filled up with tears and i couldnt breathe. Everytime i tried to say a word nothing came out. It was horrible. Oddly enough the teacher gave me a 'B' on the presentation.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Any debates in high school were the worst. I failed all of them. I think the scariest moment was when I walked into Spanish and my teacher announced, "You have 15 minutes to prepare a 5 minute speech. Go!" She graded us extremely hard too. We had to use subjunctive a certain number of times and we were graded on our pronunciation and ugh. That was my favorite teacher and Spanish was my favorite class, but I was so terrified of doing any speaking in that class. I think I was afraid to go to class everyday after that.


----------



## eladamrine (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Bucknut, i've definitely had similiar experiences. In high school i remember thinking it was impossible to finish an essay in a given time period, so in written examinations i always wrote half an essay for the first couple of years. in my final exams for high school I just freaked out thinking about writing three separate essays and a creative writing piece on the spot with unprepared questions. Barely wrote a page for the creative writing section when most people in my school wrote 10 pages or more and way under the average for the others. 

Most recently I dropped a subject (philosophy) because I couldn't write anything or come up with a thesis for the first essay.


----------



## 22017 (Mar 17, 2009)

Having someone give me a bed bath...sooooo awkward.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

******** said:


> Having someone give me a bed bath (don't worry, I was wearing a tank top and shorts) when I was nursing...sooooo awkward. And that's why I'm not a nursing student anymore...among other things.


lol that has to be the most awkward situation to be in


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

******** said:


> Having someone give me a bed bath (don't worry, I was wearing a tank top and shorts) when I was nursing...sooooo awkward. And that's why I'm not a nursing student anymore...among other things.


we had to do that too, but i got lucky and i didn't have to have someone do one on me, but i did have to have someone give me a physical assessment. at least they don't make us practice inserting foley catheters on each other.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

3pm on a Sunday - just starting an essay due tomorrow worth 25% of a paper. We've had over a month to do it. I'll probably fail,but I stopped caring long ago...


----------

